# Fish keep disappearing...



## rhytemaker (May 29, 2008)

do you have a cat? jk


----------



## satoshi (Jan 28, 2009)

No cats :icon_lol:


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

cat was the 1st thing I thought of hahahaha


----------



## satoshi (Jan 28, 2009)

Getting back on topic, does anyone think a platy would be killing minnows and eating them overnight? I thought platies were supposed to be peaceful.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Check on the floor for dried up fish.. They just sometimes.

And check in the filter... They might have died and got sucked in.


----------



## rhytemaker (May 29, 2008)

Sorry, I think im funny today. I dont think the platies would kill them, but they might pick at the corpse. Sometimes fish are like socks, 1 will just disappear inexplicably. I have had plenty of tetras and guppies die and I never found them. Either taken down by snails or shrimp or just swam into a little hole somewhere to die. I lost a 2 inch zebra plego in my 40 gal months ago, I was sure that would turn up but never did. 

Then again they may have been abducted by fish aliens!


----------



## calcimoo (May 7, 2009)

*minnows*

Minnows are the best at disappearing. I had 6 sitting in a container while I got a 3 gal. picotope ready. Go to put them in and there were only 5. Took me 10 minutes to realize one had done a olympic style leap into my coffee cup and had even been nuked. Saw him floating in it as I was raising up for a sip. Over the next few months 4 more did things almost as wild. Look where they couldn't possibly be.


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

I highly doubt the platies will kill or eat the minnows unless the minnows were still fry. i have platies with minnows and they are just fine. Check around the floor if they jump, also if its planted maybe they could be hiding.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

if your have an open top it might of jumped out. if not it prolly died and the other fish ate it. i have only platies and guppies in my tank and when one dies they would eat them to their bones. or that it died and hiding somewhere that you cant see. or its just hiding somewhere you cant see.


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

calcimoo said:


> Minnows are the best at disappearing. I had 6 sitting in a container while I got a 3 gal. picotope ready. Go to put them in and there were only 5. Took me 10 minutes to realize one had done a olympic style leap into my coffee cup and had even been nuked. Saw him floating in it as I was raising up for a sip. Over the next few months 4 more did things almost as wild. Look where they couldn't possibly be.


 
HAHAHAHahahahahhahahahaha

sorry !!
its kind of sad, but very funny at the same time :hihi:
i mean.. what are the chances hey?!??
poor guy.. what a surprise! i wonder where he thought he was going??
hahaha......


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

I've had vietnamese minnows get sucked into my fluval canister filter before. I didn't think they'd get sucked in, since they looked big enough to not fit through the small intake... I guessed wrong. I dumped out the water from my filter into my bathtub and found 2 fish (my minnows) swimming around. 

I found one on the floor before too, clearly it jumped out. Luckily, I was able to pop it back into the tank and it is still alive till this day without any injuries 

So check the floor around the aquarium and check the filter.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Ebichua said:


> I've had vietnamese minnows get sucked into my fluval canister filter before. I didn't think they'd get sucked in, since they looked big enough to not fit through the small intake... I guessed wrong. I dumped out the water from my filter into my bathtub and found 2 fish (my minnows) swimming around.
> 
> I found one on the floor before too, clearly it jumped out. Luckily, I was able to pop it back into the tank and it is still alive till this day without any injuries
> 
> So check the floor around the aquarium and check the filter.


Fish are like mice when it comes to squeezing into places you never thought they could.


----------



## pealow (May 11, 2008)

rhytemaker said:


> Sorry, I think im funny today. I dont think the platies would kill them, but they might pick at the corpse. Sometimes fish are like socks, 1 will just disappear inexplicably. I have had plenty of tetras and guppies die and I never found them. Either taken down by snails or shrimp or just swam into a little hole somewhere to die. I lost a 2 inch zebra plego in my 40 gal months ago, I was sure that would turn up but never did.
> 
> Then again they may have been abducted by fish aliens!



Wow...that was some expensive loss...sorry.:eek5:


----------

